# Interesting....



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm in class right now. I just tried to go to a certain vendor's website and I got a message saying that the site is forbidden on the server. I have been to it before while at school.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I hve been gettng the same message. i am hoping they are just redoing the site or something but you would think they would redirect to a page telling you so. :ask:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I just tried to go to it on my phone (over 3G) and I got the same message - looks like their site may be down. This is a good thing because I'm pretty sure the law school would look down on the fact that I visited a CC vendor's website while on their network if they had found out and manually blocked it.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> I hve been gettng the same message. i am hoping they are just redoing the site or something but you would think they would redirect to a page telling you so. :ask:


Yea, I'm happy it is an site wide issue and not directed to the network I'm on though.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

It took me a minute to find which one you were talking about but I got the same thing.


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

Could be mold...............


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

The last time that happened they were "merging with their sister site" but then the site was active again shortly after. I checked out the sister site and it says on their home page "We do not ship to the USA". That wasn't there before, hopefully the other site isn't doing that too.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Barefoot said:


> Could be mold...............


ROFL! Just about covered my computer with a mouthful of hot soup!


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

I think everyone is on the same vendor distro but me!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

rcruz1211 said:


> I think everyone is on the same vendor distro but me!


That may be for the better.


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

I must be on a diff one too


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Im on a different one too it seems like


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

My friends,

That site has been down for several days now. Pretty sure it's never coming back. Some BOTLs have lost cigars, there were some very questionable transactions before the end.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

bpegler said:


> My friends,
> 
> That site has been down for several days now. Pretty sure it's never coming back. Some BOTLs have lost cigars, there were some very questionable transactions before the end.


Ouch, didn't know that Bob. I have not placed an order with them in some time but always tried to take advantage of some of the excellent sales they used to have. Oh well, another vendor bites the dust it looks like.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Habanolover said:


> Ouch, didn't know that Bob. I have not placed an order with them in some time but always tried to take advantage of some of the excellent sales they used to have. Oh well, another vendor bites the dust it looks like.


No more chocolate. I loved those chocolates!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

bpegler said:


> No more chocolate. I loved those chocolates!


They were very good weren't they! :dr


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

That is unfortunate, glad I did not use them in the end. Hopeful people get fullfilled!


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah I'm glad I quit using them as well. After the incident last October, I wasn't happy enough with the way they took care of me so I stopped using them.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

And they very quietly changed their delivery guarantee. You had to look in the fine print but it said something like the delivery must be in accordance with your local regulations or something like that. Very sneaky the way it was done. They did have some nice sales and chocolates though!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

im guessing they joined sites....i mean they all ship out of the same wharehouse...save some money


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

An established company should be informing their customers of any merge in the first place. Unprofessional!


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

I see their FB page says it is down because they are changing the platform. That was posted on the 9th.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Zfog said:


> An established company should be informing their customers of any merge in the first place. Unprofessional!


Well, they did on Facebook in December. Odd that there's been no communication since then. Haven't received an email from them since January.

The site they were to merge with is still up...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

bpegler said:


> My friends,
> 
> That site has been down for several days now. Pretty sure it's never coming back. Some BOTLs have lost cigars, there were some very questionable transactions before the end.


Yeah been hearing the same, am not referring them again until I hear better news. The site has been down for me as well on and off for a week or more. And also as has been said I am fearful of the new delivery guarantee


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I may give them a call tomorrow to see if I can find out anything further. I want chocolates with my cigars dammit! :r


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Habanolover said:


> I may give them a call tomorrow to see if I can find out anything further. I want chocolates with my cigars dammit! :r


You trust 'em after all the turmoil?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> You trust 'em after all the turmoil?


While they have never done me any way but right I also have not placed an order from them in about 6 months so I have not heard much of the scuttlebutt.

Maybe a call would get some info though such as did the merger ever happen. If it did then one may need to question whether they are going to do business with the other site as well.

EDIT: I did call them when they changed their shipping policy and they told me that they would still honor the old one for me but I didn't place any orders.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

bazookajoe said:


> Well, they did on Facebook in December. Odd that there's been no communication since then. Haven't received an email from them since January.
> 
> The site they were to merge with is still up...


I was not aware of this, still you think they would send out a mass email to their customers.



Habanolover said:


> I may give them a call tomorrow to see if I can find out anything further. I want chocolates with my cigars dammit! :r


LOL


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

I noticed the site was down a couple weeks ago. I let a week go by before sending them an email. It took a few days but I got a response back on the 9th saying the site was being overhauled and would be back online in April. The email was not from the normal person I correspond with but instead with a person from their sister site. I also heard a while back that they were going to merge into one site but the email didn't mention anything like that.

It does seem fishy. However, the domain has not been snatched up so they're holding on to it for some reason. They were one of my frequent vendors so I'd hate to see them go under.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Maybe a call would get some info though such as did the merger ever happen. *If it did then one may need to question whether they are going to do business with the other site as well.*


Forgive my ignorance, but im worried now!!

What is the other site?? I dont want to order from that site either!

I know its PM material, just hoping someone more informed can fill me in.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rodeo said:


> And they very quietly changed their delivery guarantee. You had to look in the fine print but it said something like the delivery must be in accordance with your local regulations or something like that. Very sneaky the way it was done. They did have some nice sales and chocolates though!


I wrote them off way back at the beginning of that Epic Fail of Sale thread.
:rant::rant::rant::rant::rant:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I wrote them off way back at the beginning of that Epic Fail of Sale thread.
> :rant::rant::rant::rant::rant:


Didnt read that way to me Tony. LMAO. 


> Tony : "PLPC's at less than $150 that's a steal."


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Didnt read that way to me Tony. LMAO.


You were one of the ones telling me to stop talking them down don't you remember.
:brick::rant::attention:


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Still down.


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

Was going to tempt the water again after many months.. try to pull them up and poof! Come here to find this thread.. :twitch:


----------

